# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Steel beam supplier Melbourne

## JB1

Hi, 
Can anyone recommend a steel supplier for a beams/lintels for a house in Melbourne? 
I got a quote from a place I used last time... $24k! 
Engineers love steel, unfortunately, they are so expensive.

----------


## Marc

lintel or beam?What size? Galvanised or not?
If you just need lintel, Bunnings sells them of all sizes. If you need U beam any of the many steel suppliers in Melbourne can supply, just google Steel merchant Melbourne. 
if you only need one or two, go to a demolition place. You will pay a fraction of new steel.

----------


## phild01

> lintel or beam?What size? Galvanised or not?
> If you just need lintel, Bunnings sells them of all sizes. If you need U beam any of the many steel suppliers in Melbourne can supply, just google Steel merchant Melbourne. 
> if you only need one or two, go to a demolition place. You will pay a fraction of new steel.

  The quote was 24k, 24 with zeros! I think it's lots of big steel.

----------


## JB1

Most are 200-300PFC painted. 
There are a couple of T Bar lintels for the garage and SHS I could try to order off the shelf.  
I'm getting all window lintels off the shelf from bunnings etc. 
I know I can call around but want to know if anyone has a place they can recommend.  
====

----------


## r3nov8or

I would say Metaland, but surprisingly see they are all located well outside metro Melbourne 
But then again delivery could be worth it...   
Breakwater is in Geelong

----------


## Eastwing

Moorabbin Steel Moorabbin Steel

----------


## JB1

Thanks very much.  
Have emailed moorabbin steel. 
Will call metaland to see if I can send my plans to them.  
====

----------


## JB1

Metaland advised me to look for someone in Melbourne. 
Moorabbin Steel referred me to someone else. 
I found some others but they don't install, only supply.  
I googled and found Melsteel, they have prices online which look reasonable, they also install, so I emailed them my plans for a quote.

----------


## r3nov8or

Oh. You want it installed too...

----------


## JB1

Yes, I should have said earlier, installed. Makes it easier, they stuff up the measurements, they fix it.  
Plus, there are some large beams such as a 6m 300PFC beam.

----------


## Tools

EB Welding in Officer 
Tools

----------


## JB1

Thanks Tools, will call them tomorrow.  
====

----------


## JB1

OK, I think my first quote of $24k quote is reasonable  :Biggrin:  
Some other quotes came back at $33k.  
I think some trades are so busy they can afford to quote high or not even bother to provide a quote.

----------


## bonazoo

Hi JB1, so who is the guy give you $24k quote?

----------


## Armers

All out structural steel comes form Third Angle engineering in Dandy South or SPO Welding Solutions in Seymour.  
Both are great people to deal with, i think they both do installs but as we install our own steel its not a service we use often.  
Cheers

----------


## JB1

I thought you were in the telecommunications field?   

> Hi JB1, so who is the guy give you $24k quote?

  Ended up using Westall Steel. 
They regularly work with my carpenter so it makes my life easier as they can speak to each other without my involvement or blame problems on each other.

----------


## Armers

> I thought you were in the telecommunications field?

  I am, you still need steel to build mono poles / head frames / antenna stand-offs / bracing / access stairs / hand rails / ODU supports / plinths / etc  :Biggrin:

----------

